# Key west ride along



## Beerman1 (Oct 29, 2015)

There are a group of 5 scuba divers and are wondering if someone would like to drive us to keywest for easter 2016. We stay a week and would pay for the gas.  We would be gone sunday thru thursday out on a boat and want to return saturday. We all live in hampton roads virginia area.  If interested or have a suggestion call Skip@ 757-868-5184.  Thanks


----------

